# I guess this is good bye Koda:(



## bettalover2033

Koda died this morning!!

I think it was from internal parasites or external! i dont Flippin care i just care that she is gone, she had a bloated belly and she Was on her side

this is her wen she was sick i didnt have any other pic of her Also she was my first Halfmoon and i think i will never find another (around me)


----------



## Alexanderismylife

I'm so sorry for your lose.  R.I.P. Koda.


----------



## bloo97

So sorry. ):


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Oh No! I'm so sorry  *Hugs*


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry! RIP Koda.


----------



## bettalover2033

Thanks guys!!

All of my female bettas die on me its like im not meant to have Females


----------



## Bloodeath

> Thanks guys!!
> 
> All of my female bettas die on me its like im not meant to have Females


Better they die with you, than someone who doesn't care, or even in a cup at the store. :/

I hope you gave a proper eulogy before the flushing/burial. i know i did/will when my betta companions die. :/

R.I.P Koda.


----------



## bettalover2033

Bloodeath said:


> Better they die with you, than someone who doesn't care, or even in a cup at the store. :/
> 
> I hope you gave a proper eulogy before the flushing/burial. i know i did/will when my betta companions die. :/
> 
> R.I.P Koda.


what do you mean by: I hope you gave a proper eulogy before the flushing/burial?


----------



## ReyesBetta

I personally don't flush my bettas. I usually bury them and place a large rock over there grave. I don't want them getting into my cities water source. :S


----------



## Dead Sunlight

So sorry for your loss! RIP Koda


----------



## bettalover2033

thanks guys!! also, I flushed her because i dont want to bury her in my backyard, i live in an apartment and i didnt want one of the thousand cats digging her up and eating her, Yes i found one doing that to an oscar that was burried there by our upstairs neihbores it was so sad and they are just stupid!!


----------



## LoveSGSE

I like her beautiful colours . Sorry for your loss


----------



## MrVampire181

Were her scales sticking out like a pine cone?


----------



## frogipoi

Aqua died yesterday of:
Old age or
a disease that we didn't no about
 RIP Koda


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Were her scales sticking out like a pine cone?


no


----------



## bettalover2033

frogipoi said:


> Aqua died yesterday of:
> Old age or
> a disease that we didn't no about
> RIP Koda


Aww im sorry!!

How long have you had him?


----------



## frogipoi

I had Aqua for 2-3 months... he was oldish...


----------



## bettalover2033

aww poor lil guy


----------



## Bloodeath

> what do you mean by: I hope you gave a proper eulogy before the flushing/burial?



you know like, saying a few things right before you bury/flush them, like yuo do with people... "Here lies such and such, who was good at such and such" You know like that...a eulogy.


----------



## nochoramet

Oh no  RIP Koda..


----------



## bettalover2033

Bloodeath said:


> you know like, saying a few things right before you bury/flush them, like yuo do with people... "Here lies such and such, who was good at such and such" You know like that...a eulogy.



Ohh of course i would never just say bye and flush her i have to do that!!

My family thinks its stupid to give a fish a eulogy, also they think a fish cannot be considered a family so less will they care about my fish dying because they say just go get a new one besides my lil sister. She has 3 bettas herself. but she hasnt went though any of her fish dying!! its hard to let go and just see your fish get washed away!!


----------

